
The New Foursquare - creativityhurts
http://www.bhorowitz.com/the_new_foursquare
======
gatorbait
I'll just leave this here -[https://medium.com/@_seantaylor/how-foursquare-
bought-my-dom...](https://medium.com/@_seantaylor/how-foursquare-bought-my-
domain-to-steal-my-idea-984261e3df7c)

Welcome to America, baby.

~~~
intev
Not sure if I empathize much. I highly doubt such a large company looked at
that idea, and said, "hey's let's steal that idea!". This was probably in the
works well before they tried to buy the domain and they decided that they
wanted his domain because some decided it fitted the idea best. It could have
even been a naming agency that picked the name. Big companies tend to refer to
naming companies for their product names.

Just having an idea, and working on it for a few years, and then crying foul
when someone gets there faster is not how the valley works. People get beaten
all the time. Case in point, Uber releases private beta of Pool yesterday, and
today Lyft announces Lines. Granted these are two huge companies, but none
accused each other of stealing a concept. It's a natural evolution.

